

Facebook appears to have quietly added up/down voting to comments - code177
http://imgur.com/0KinN

======
WillyF
I'm seeing it. This is different from a "dislike" button though.

When you have blog posts and other content with hundreds or thousands of
comments, chronology is no longer an effective way of sorting. This idea seems
to make sense. I think that I heard that YouTube finally did something similar
with video comments.

------
oomkiller
I saw this the other day, I think it is ONLY on their blog.

------
gfunk911
What is the source of this screenshot?

~~~
code177
<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2356432130>

------
borismus
You might be in an A/B test.

~~~
wtracy
He might be. I dug around and can't see any such buttons in my account.

